# Why must people Assume things..



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well we've been looking for some Male tiels because we have more girls then boys 

I found a couple at a local rescue on petfinder, called them last night and asked for pictures of thier males and the man took down my email and said he'd be glad to send me some pictures of the males

well we waited 3 plus hours and no email, So i fiqured he got the email wrong (it's done alot over the phone they get the letters wrong, or put numbers instead of letters), so i went back to petfinder, and just sent them an Email

logged on today and here was the jist of it 

' I'm sorry but we have to many cockatiels to take pictures of just males, we do not breed nor sell for breeding purposes so all the birds are in a big flight cage hope that helps"

I never said i was going to breed (yes in the future or if i can find a mutation i want to breed w/ a female i've already got) I already have my pair that I wanted to breed in a breeding cage, 

but my point is I NEVER mentioned to him i was wanting the males for breeding nor did i say i was breeding 

Perhaps I just want a Male, maybe i have all males and didn't want to take a chance and end up with a girl and all males, The possiabilty is endless
or maybe i just perfer to own males 

why must people jump to conclusions and assume things 

I know that isn't my case - but it could very well be

but thats my rant for the morning 
I thank my b/f he got on my last nerve this morning and just ruined my day before it even started gotta love those Early morning fights when your not even all the way awake yet!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree its not right to assume, but the majority of people might have spoiled it for you, maybe he has gotten many emails for those purposes, and its not just him that assumes that there are lots that are like that, I think when your dealing with rescues its a little harder because most good ones want to make sure there going to good homes and not for breeding purposes and when your looking for a specific gender and more then one maybe its just coming off that way, 
and I am not saying this is you but for the majority of people that get many tiels at once are getting them for breeding purposes not for "pets" most people that take in alot of tiels especially older ones usually have the intention of breeding them at some point not many just want them to live out there years as household pets and some rescues are against giving out there birds for that purpose to them it shouldn't matter what gender your looking for when wanting a pet.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I understand what your saying, he just hit a nerve the wrong way, I mean yes i breed my birds, but they're still my pets too I know not all people are like that, i know alot are just stricktly breeders, but I can't do it like that, I've been a animal lover all my life, thats how when i was younger i ended up with 20+ dogs (not from breeding) but every one who knew us knew i'd take in all stray animals, and I'd get up in the morning to a new dog or cat sitting in my yard and I couldn't turn them away, I had more then enough yard space and money to feed and house them , and yep i ended up with puppies but they all had great homes to go to 

he just hit a nerve the wrong way, and bieng i read the Email around 6 am after fighting w/ my old man - it just made my blood boil and i needed to vent Before i emailed him back


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

That's a strange assumption. He's a rescue, right? So he should be finding good homes for his tiels, not telling interested people that they don't sell for breeding purposes. I think it's wrong to just assume something like that. Well, he's just lost a good customer.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is just strange, he assumed something that was never said! :wacko: He is odd, and must lose many customers for saying that!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats not nice that he would just assume.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, although it isn't right with assuming, I'ld agree with Laura. I've worked with two rescues for 5 years and I ran a re-homing service for awhile (Which I'm hoping to start up again, had to close down because of immature people). 

If someone says "I'm looking for a male cockatiel", I, and most of my rescue friends, would actually say that I wouldn't adopt it out for breeding purposes. That defeats the purpose of rescuing, adopting out birds so people can create more. That way, if someone wants a breeding bird, they wouldn't waste their time trying to get one off me. I would say if they want a the male as a pet then they can adopt it, once they fill out applications, home visits, interviews and all that jazz.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I actually think it's good that he's stating that he's not selling them for breeding purposes. It obviously means his birds aren't up to breeding standard and he's being honest about that.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't think he did anything particularly wrong. He's probably just worried about them.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Ummm...how come the first three letters of "assume" are capitalized? Is that a mistake...?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Tiki said:


> Ummm...how come the first three letters of "assume" are capitalized? Is that a mistake...?


yes my keys get stuck and i didn't notice it


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I didn't notice it either but seeing as we are a family friendly site and people are picking up on that I fixed it


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Laura said:


> I didn't notice it either but seeing as we are a family friendly site and people are picking up on that I fixed it


thank you 

This keyboard is getting agravating, either i got to pound on it for the keys to work, or they get stuck, I can't win from loosing LOL


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

mine does that to sometimes when the batteries are going, its wireless


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I bought an ION that my b/f saw on a info commerical one morning, it has a on/off button to light up the keys in the dark , Spent an arm and leg on this stupid thing, I've never had such a hard time getting keys off to clean under them in all my life, Normally my keyboards die when i've spilt way too many drinks in them But even then most of the time I just lose the arrow keys and the rest work fine LOL or Certain letters i use often get completly rubbed off and I just end up getting another keyboard 

I've never had one I can't seem to clean properly , it's about ready to take a 1st class trip to the train tracks


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

My keyboard is the same, except the caps lock key is missing. lol it has cookie crumbs under the keys or something...lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I spend half an hour last night cleaning mine...I took out every button and cleaned everything...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

My keyboard is new and some buttons are really hard to get to work. I might have to buy a new one, hopefully not though.


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

l accidentally spilled coke on my laptop  
so now my keys stick and l can't open my cd tray, l was thinking of taking it in and getting it cleaned and fixed.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

i'm a good one for spilling my drinks in my keyboards, but thankfully i haven't done it to this one yet, most of the time I spill mt. dew on them and they'll still work, Spill coffee or tea and keys stop working LOL


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats one thing I haven't done yet in all my years is ruin a keyboard by spilling something on it, with having said that you watch it will happen


----------



## sammy2850 (Aug 24, 2007)

i dont eat or drink near my laptop cause im clumsy and ill end up knocking it.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh, I always drink and eat at my computer. I dislike it, it's a recallled Dell Laptop, missing a caps lock key, half the keys work, is extremely slow, and is totally weird. Someday I'ld like a Mac.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Tiki said:


> Oh, I always drink and eat at my computer. I dislike it, it's a recallled Dell Laptop, missing a caps lock key, half the keys work, is extremely slow, and is totally weird. Someday I'ld like a Mac.


i've stopped dealing with Dell all together, I won't own anything to do with thier company , and lexmark is moving right up there behind them!

but I love my Compaq


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Mine loves to freeze! 

I hate the way you need to order Dell ink.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

mine was freezing, because i didn't have a genuine windows on it, got that problem fixed and my harddrive went out , but what made me stop dealing with them is thier customer service people Hit the wrong button with my b/f made his blood boil up a storm but we got a free printer out of the deal , that broke less then 6 months later - and now thats why we're dealing with Lexmark and starting to think they're the same way!! Grr its hard to find a REAL honest company any more


----------



## sammy2850 (Aug 24, 2007)

mines a dell laptop.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

so bak to the subject lol.
Did you reply??


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

no I never did, i decided it was best to let the subject drop, and Just wait for a bird fair to come around or keep looking on classified ads online until we find the birds we are looking for.

theres a couple bird fairs comming up not to far from us next month and in April, and june so im sure if we miss next months We'll go to april or junes bird fairs


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

well... i think it does matter to some people what gender they are after in a pet... either they want a whistling bird (male) or they may have a bird already who dislikes the opposite or same sex...
a lot of tiels live for 20+ years, and some people simply want a sex (like i have a friend with 1 tiel, and she looked for ages cos she simply wanted a female tiel to be her best friend (she got an older female)
and i have a friend who wants a male, as she has 2 males an a female already, and she finds it difficult separating them in breeding season...

there are many many reasons someone might want a specific gender, i know way more people getting an assured male or female for personal reasons than for breeding...


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

DeBree420 said:


> well... i think it does matter to some people what gender they are after in a pet... either they want a whistling bird (male) or they may have a bird already who dislikes the opposite or same sex...
> a lot of tiels live for 20+ years, and some people simply want a sex (like i have a friend with 1 tiel, and she looked for ages cos she simply wanted a female tiel to be her best friend (she got an older female)
> and i have a friend who wants a male, as she has 2 males an a female already, and she finds it difficult separating them in breeding season...
> 
> there are many many reasons someone might want a specific gender, i know way more people getting an assured male or female for personal reasons than for breeding...




Thank you that was pretty much my point


----------

